# Sexual dimorphism in Brentidae weevils.



## orionmystery (Jan 6, 2013)

Weevil, family Brentidae, probably the subfamily Brentinae. Found them on a tree trunk at night, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.

Also check out a cool post on sexual dimorphism for this weevil - different jaws for different jobs by Ted MacRae : Different Jaws for Different Jobs « Beetles In The Bush

Male



IMG_5058 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_5069 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_5062 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

Female



IMG_5088 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More wonderful weevils of Malaysia: Some wonderful weevils of Malaysia | Up Close with Nature


----------



## JOEFLY (Jan 6, 2013)

exelent


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 16, 2013)

Beautiful set. Last one is a wonderful shot. Perfect.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Well Done, Kurt!


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! these are excellent images, well done


----------



## KrisztinaK (Jan 30, 2013)

orionmystery said:


> Found them on a tree trunk at night


  If I had found these, I certainly wouldn't have hung around to take photos of them.  They are great shots, but I am so not a fan of bugs.  Especially big ones with jaws.


----------

